
Deepfakes Are Going to Wreak Havoc on Society. We Are Not Prepared - jawns
https://www.forbes.com/sites/robtoews/2020/05/25/deepfakes-are-going-to-wreak-havoc-on-society-we-are-not-prepared
======
badRNG
Why didn't we face a similar apocalypse when Photoshop became ubiquitous?

It doesn't feel like "video evidence" is something people regularly use to
determine truth. Political pages on Facebook and cable news seem to be what
are primarily guiding people's political persuasions.

~~~
doublerabbit
>Why didn't we face a similar apocalypse when Photoshop became ubiquitous?

Photoshop is still a manual process. You needed a skilled person to create the
manipulation. Unlike a computer where you only need to feed it a picture and
you get an output in minutes.

~~~
badRNG
> _Photoshop is still a manual process. You needed a skilled person to create
> the manipulation._

Does that matter? If I am looking to produce images that might have a
devastating political impact to opponents the consequences aren't about how
fast one can produce them, but how low the bar to entry is for one to produce
a doctored image.

Photoshop, and tools like it, gave the public at large the capability to
develop doctored images. Deepfakes seem to do the same thing that Photoshop
did: lower the bar to entry for doctoring videos. You don't need tens of
thousands of dollars and a large production team to create a fake video now.

